# Crabapple Wine Brewlog



## Northerngal (Dec 5, 2016)

Started Sept 2016

Crab apples and Macintosh type apples picked here, fresh, in Northern BC. 

30lbs crab apples 
20lbs other apples
Chopped/Frozen/thawed, kmeta for 12h, pectin enzyme for another 12 before yeast pitch

7days in primary. 
1.9gal white grape juice
8kg sugar
Yeast: lalvin rc 212
SG 1120 whoops!! 


This wine is a beautiful robust pink. I'm eagerly anticipating samples at racking time!


----------



## salcoco (Dec 5, 2016)

what about ph and ta?


----------



## hounddawg (Dec 17, 2016)

I'd like to know how that turns out, i make a quite popular apple/pear/crab apple blend that goes like water through a flour sift in my neck of the woods,,,, but for each 6 gallon batch i use 10lbs of one kind of apple, 10lbs of another kind of apple, 20lbs of pear and 3lbs of crab apple, and i do not know what the rest of the world thinks my locals crave it, and i adore it,,, but crab apples is super bitter to say the least and i hear takes loads of sugar, but as a substitute for grape tannings, to me it smokes grape tannings, although i have never made a grape wine except wild possum grapes and muscadines, 
keep tis post informed please
Dawg


----------



## Northerngal (Jan 12, 2017)

She's clearing beautifully! I'll check my notes for ph; I believe it was in the 3.4 range. I adjust acidity post fermentation. 

It may turn out bitter, however the jelly I make from these crabapples is amazing and I am excited about the wine.


----------



## Northerngal (Oct 7, 2017)

Just racked this and am thinking about sweetening. Didn't sample as I was heading straight to work and nobody wants a nurse that smells of wine


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 7, 2017)

Northerngal said:


> Just racked this and am thinking about sweetening. Didn't sample as I was heading straight to work and nobody wants a nurse that smells of wine ��



Not sure about that -- you might have gotten me as a patient!


----------



## Northerngal (Oct 12, 2017)

Reduced (juiced? Steam pressed?) crabapples to get 1gal of crabapple juice to use when backsweetening. It is sitting with pectic enzyme and is a beautiful dusky rose.


----------



## Northerngal (Oct 27, 2017)

Added the gal of semi-clarified crabapple syrup with 1C of honey and a half dose of KMeta.


----------



## Northerngal (Sep 28, 2019)

This wine was a true delight!


----------

